# Burg Eltz / Moselkern / Treis-Karden



## steveslug (16. Juni 2019)

Servus,

gibt es gute Enduro Touren im Bereich Burg Eltz / Moselkern / Treis-Karden. Fokus liegt auf guten Trails bergab bis S2/S3. Vielleicht kann mir jemand was empfehlen oder die GPS Daten einer Tour schicken. Oder lohnt es dort nicht?

Ich bin voraussichtlich 21./22.06. in Wierschem (Nähe Burg Eltz). Vielleicht hat jemand Lust mit mir zu fahren (Tempo moderat, 600-800 hm, max. S2/S3).

Dank und viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. Juni 2019)

Bei Kaifenheim gibt es einen Einstieg zu einem Wanderweg das Elztal hinunter. Der verläuft über Burg Pyrmont, teilweise als Traumpfad, teilweise als Wanderweg des Eifelvereins. Ist finde ich vor allen Dingen durch wurzelige/felsige Gegenanstiege recht anspruchsvoll, außerdem auch teils sehr ausgesetzt. S3 findest du da auf jeden Fall. Dazwischen gibt es immer mal wieder quasi zur "Erholung" flowiges S1.
Von der Burg Eltz runter nach Moselkern führt dann noch ein S1/S0 Trail mit einigen wenigen Schlüsselstellen. Der wird mit Sicherheit völlig mit Burgbesuchern überlaufen sein, mit 1-2 Fahrern sollte es aber noch ok sein. Die Besucher, die zur Burg wollen oder wieder zurück nach Moselkern, sind eigentlich immer recht entspannt.

Als Runde kannst du in Karden das Brohlbachtal hoch, wo es auch einen netten kleinen Trail den Bach entlang gibt, danach geht es hauptsächlich über Forstwege nach Kaifenheim und dann wie gesagt ab da an Richtung Burg Pyrmont.

Höhenmeter halten sich sehr in Grenzen, gerade der Anstieg von Karden hoch ist eher locker flockig. Fies wirds wie gesagt eher durch die Achterbahn Richtung Burg Eltz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveslug (16. Juni 2019)

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. Juni 2019)

Grad nochmal nachgeschaut, der Einstieg ist bei der Brückenmühle. Ab da an geht's zwar nicht nur bergab, aber definitiv schön gen Moselkern.


----------



## steveslug (23. Juni 2019)

Ich bin den Traumpfad an der Eltz gefahren. Toller Pfad, wunderschönes Tal. War spannend zu fahren. Vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## SoundVibration (11. Juni 2020)

Hier habe ich ein Video passend: 



 viel Spaß, Wierschem, Kaifenheim, Brohl, Karden, Lonnig, Kobern als Koordinaten


----------



## SoundVibration (13. Juni 2020)

und noch eins aus der Gegend


----------



## SoundVibration (13. Juni 2020)

aber bitte keine Tour am Wochenende und tagsüber planen aufgrund der Wanderer, die auf einem Traumpfad ja Vorrang haben und keine Biker erwarten. Also early bird bis 10 oder ab 17 jetzt im Sommer zu empfehlen.


----------

